# Desbloquear v300



## Otrebor (Oct 4, 2006)

Hola a todos, quisiera que alguien me dijera como desbloquear el motorola v300 con el IMEI (si se puede) o por cable. 
gracias


----------



## fantasma_dln (Oct 11, 2006)

por que no buscas un foro unlock??, este es de electronica no?


----------



## elcuchi (Oct 14, 2006)

www.v525.com. Suerte!


----------



## xtrem2010 (May 11, 2009)

buenas noches, dias,,, intercambienmos yo te doy el programa y tu me das los datos internos,, es q se me borraron y no los encuentro por mingun lado


----------

